# 2019 Trek Domane SLR 7 Disc



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey guys! How are you? Today I rolled into my LBS and looked at this bike with shop owner. What's your guys take on this bike? I've read some awesome reviews. I'm probably going to order it tomorrow afternoon. Size 56 cm got some training to do this coming fall. I'm doing the Project One for this ride BTW. 

I'm looking for a comfortable ride that can handle huge rides. Like Fondos and other activities! Just pure training. I'm not that spring chicken I use to be. I have diabetes and need to get back into shape. So this ride will be my best friend for the next couple of years. I believe you guys understand. All I want is to be happy and healthy again.


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

There is no such thing as one road bike beats all. That said when it comes to selecting a road bike that blends speed with a comfortable ride the Trek Domane SLR line is overall as good as it gets IMO.


----------



## usaroads (Jan 28, 2019)

Take a look at the Roubaix. Front and rear suspension but more plush. A bit more competitive on price as well.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

usaroads said:


> Take a look at the Roubaix. Front and rear suspension but more plush. A bit more competitive on price as well.


I’ll pass. The roubaix had a huge recall. 

https://road.cc/content/tech-news/2...-ruby-diverge-and-sirrus-due-future-shock?amp


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Wicked2006 said:


> Hey guys! How are you? Today I rolled into my LBS and looked at this bike with shop owner. What's your guys take on this bike? I've read some awesome reviews. I'm probably going to order it tomorrow afternoon. Size 56 cm got some training to do this coming fall. I'm doing the Project One for this ride BTW.
> 
> I'm looking for a comfortable ride that can handle huge rides. Like Fondos and other activities! Just pure training. I'm not that spring chicken I use to be. I have diabetes and need to get back into shape. So this ride will be my best friend for the next couple of years. I believe you guys understand. All I want is to be happy and healthy again.


I bought one- its baller


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> I bought one- its baller


That's what I'm hearing. I hear it's amazing and comfortable to ride. Coming from a rider who rides the Emonda. The emonda just didn't feel right to me. Even with a pro fit done.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Done deal man!


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

They won't be working on it today... Trek is closed 'cause it's so freakin' cold out :blush2:

What color scheme did you order?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2019)

PoorInRichfield said:


> They won't be working on it today... Trek is closed 'cause it's so freakin' cold out :blush2:


-30 degrees with a -60 degree windchill. Pretty cold here in Wisconsin! 

Congratz on the order Wicked2006!


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

PoorInRichfield said:


> They won't be working on it today... Trek is closed 'cause it's so freakin' cold out :blush2:
> 
> What color scheme did you order?


I know they will be closed. They have 15 days to ship it to my LBS. Lol! 
I ended up going Gran Premio with Metallic Gunmetal and Rage Red. It looks pretty sweet on the screen. But I'm pretty sure it will look amazing once it arrives. I can't wait to ride it all over California.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Do they even have bumpy roads in CA to justify a Domane?!?! Here in Wisconsin, small VW's go into the cracks in our roads and never come out, so we need all the 'comfort' we can get :cryin:


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Do they even have bumpy roads in CA to justify a Domane?!?! Here in Wisconsin, small VW's go into the cracks in our roads and never come out, so we need all the 'comfort' we can get :cryin:


This is Cali. They don't fix the roads so yes we some bumpy stuff out here like everyone else. Lol!


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> -30 degrees with a -60 degree windchill. Pretty cold here in Wisconsin!
> 
> Congratz on the order Wicked2006!


Thank you! I'm pretty excited to get this thing on the road.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

It’s on the way! Can’t wait


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Be careful when you get it... kind of looks like it's giving off some noxious gasses or something


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Be careful when you get it... kind of looks like it's giving off some noxious gasses or something


It’s from Pulp Fiction!


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Do they even have bumpy roads in CA to justify a Domane?!?! Here in Wisconsin, small VW's go into the cracks in our roads and never come out, so we need all the 'comfort' we can get :cryin:


In Southern California, you need the comfort of a Domane for all the miles you are able in a year due to near perfect year-round weather.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

GlobalGuy said:


> In Southern California, you need the comfort of a Domane for all the miles you are able in a year due to near perfect year-round weather.


True to that!


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Just a taste! It tastes so good!


----------



## JBarney (Jul 29, 2017)

Looks very sweet! Enjoy. I love my SLR.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Wicked2006 said:


> Just a taste! It tastes so good!


Bike tease!


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Wicked2006 said:


> Just a taste! It tastes so good!


That looks like a real nice color scheme! Congrats and enjoy! I have one and it is so much fun. The adjustable isospeed, although i don't adjust it a lot, is really nice the times that I do.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

Corey213 said:


> That looks like a real nice color scheme! Congrats and enjoy! I have one and it is so much fun. The adjustable isospeed, although i don't adjust it a lot, is really nice the times that I do.


Congrats. Beautiful bike. I love my SLR, it’s a versatile fun ride on dirt or the road. I did last years Saluida Roubaix with 28s and although it got a little sketchy in the larger gravel it made the dirt roads enjoyable. With the disk I think you can go to 32s.. Nice ride. Have fun


----------



## j102 (Jun 28, 2018)

Wicked2006 said:


> Just a taste! It tastes so good!


Congrats on a great bike! We need more pictures.....


----------



## usaroads (Jan 28, 2019)

Wicked2006 said:


> I’ll pass. The roubaix had a huge recall.
> 
> https://road.cc/content/tech-news/2...-ruby-diverge-and-sirrus-due-future-shock?amp


Getting a problem fixed is bad how? Regardless the Roubaix is still far more comfortable.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

usaroads said:


> Getting a problem fixed is bad how? Regardless the Roubaix is still far more comfortable.


I’ve ridden both. Sorry man the Trek Domane is way better.


----------



## usaroads (Jan 28, 2019)

Wicked2006 said:


> I’ve ridden both. Sorry man the Trek Domane is way better.


The Roubaix, with a greater comfort level and therefore superior versatility, is the better choice for all around riding.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

usaroads said:


> The Roubaix, with a greater comfort level and therefore superior versatility, is the better choice for all around riding.


That’s your opinion! The Domane is a better all around bike. I’m pretty sure Trek folks would agree. Bye!


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

A great bike and a great color scheme! We’ll done. I got a SLR 8 last spring but was torn between the 7 (ultegra Di2) and the 8 (DA mechanical). They were pretty much the same price. Ended up with the mechanical. How do you like it? 

I went for the for the Carrera Blue






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Drone 5200 said:


> A great bike and a great color scheme! We’ll done. I got a SLR 8 last spring but was torn between the 7 (ultegra Di2) and the 8 (DA mechanical). They were pretty much the same price. Ended up with the mechanical. How do you like it?
> 
> I went for the for the Carrera Blue
> 
> ...


----------



## usaroads (Jan 28, 2019)

Wicked2006 said:


> That’s your opinion! The Domane is a better all around bike. I’m pretty sure Trek folks would agree. Bye!


How so? The Roubaix equals the domane in comfort for rear suspension and is superior for front end comfort.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

usaroads said:


> How so? The Roubaix equals the domane in comfort for rear suspension and is superior for front end comfort.


The Domane is a better bike. I’ve ridden both and the Domane was more comfortable and fit me great. 

Personally I don’t care what you think.


----------



## avmech (Jun 2, 2011)

Drone 5200 said:


> A great bike and a great color scheme! We’ll done. I got a SLR 8 last spring but was torn between the 7 (ultegra Di2) and the 8 (DA mechanical). They were pretty much the same price. Ended up with the mechanical. How do you like it?
> 
> I went for the for the Carrera Blue
> 
> ...


Sweet bike, as is yours Wicked2006! Mine is an ‘18 flat black SL6 with ultegra and rim brakes, love it


----------

